# Help with Sub Change



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

Hey guys, first post.  

I have been racking my brain looking for the best option. I'm currently using a 15" Adire Audio Brahma MKII for my home theater sub. Specs are found at a website, but I can't post that yet. Feel free to ask for specs if you'd like. 

I have it in a self made ported box that is bigger than I'd like and probably not done that great. I'm going to be moving to a smaller apartment soon and would like to change boxes. I've been looking for a box to buy online, but there isn't much available for what I'm looking for. Not wanting to do another self build, but it looks like I may have to go that route. 

I want it to be sealed to save on space, about 3.0 cubic feet as the manufacturer on the link I can't post recommends...unless there is a better option. 

Wondering what you guys think is the best choice. Also wondering if there is a place to buy pre-made quality boxes for a sub like this, or if there is someone who does quality custom builds for a reasonable price. 

Thanks!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome to HTS, Fazorcat!

Check this out, they have maple and cherry, too. Have a look through their site.

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=302-847

http://www.parts-express.com/wizards/searchResults.cfm?srchExt=CAT&srchCat=535


----------



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response... I have had my eye on the partexpress boxes since I have ordered from them numerous times.

Do you think that box is strong enough to handle this sub? I wasn't sure, but maybe. 

Any thoughts on buying a cheaper ported box on ebay that has the correct volume and then trying to modify the box from being ported to sealed? 

Or is that an all around bad idea?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome Fazorcat. Hope you find the site useful.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

Thanks guys.

I ended up purchasing the 3 cubic foot box from Parts Express. I'm thinking of using Acousta Stuf to fill the box also, hopefully that'll deepen the lows.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Fazorcat - I think the PE box will do just fine, 3/4" braced walls with a 1" baffle.

Per the Acousta-Stuf : "_Most sealed and vented enclosures require 1/2 lb. of dampening material per cubic foot of enclosure._"

Have fun with it! :hsd:


----------



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

Thanks Tesseract.

What do you think about adding extra bracing? I've never built bracing, but would probably use dowels as that seems the easiest from what I've read. This sub is pretty beefy... http://audiojunkies.com/forum/subwoofers/416-brahma-15-mkii.html

So when I put the polyfill in, about 1 1/2 - 2lbs.... do I need to attach it to the walls or anything, or will it just fill the box up and not move around?

Thanks


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

No need to attach the polyfil just kind of lightly fluff inside.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Fazorcat said:


> Thanks Tesseract.
> 
> What do you think about adding extra bracing? I've never built bracing, but would probably use dowels as that seems the easiest from what I've read. This sub is pretty beefy... http://audiojunkies.com/forum/subwoofers/416-brahma-15-mkii.html
> 
> ...


A beefy driver like that might benefit from more bracing. I agree with Jstslamd, no need to attach the polyfill to the sub, just make sure it doesn't get packed into the driver suspension or motor.


----------



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

Thanks guys for the help. Here's the finished product.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice! Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks good how does it sound ?


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking good, Fazorcat! :T That is a very solid driver. How do you like it?


----------



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

It sounds good. Doesn't get as loud or low as the previous 5-6 ft cubed ported box I had it in, but it isn't as sloppy and has better quality now. Plus I never need it as loud as it can go... it starts to really shake the out of my closet doors  So I had plenty of power to spare when changing boxes. 

Is a closet generally a bad spot for a sub?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

It could focus the sound like a horn, but all that depends on wall construction. Think of it like a 3-walled corner. Corner placement typically yields more output at the expense of accuracy. Moving it from the closet may drop output, but give you a flatter FreqResp.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Fazorcat said:


> Is a closet generally a bad spot for a sub?


If we are going to generalize... yes. 

As Eugovector says, there are many factors that can make or break this placement. Do you have an SPL meter or better?


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Fazorcat, since you have a nice small enclosure now (I know it's still not exactly a featherweight, but comparatively), why not move it around the room and experiment a bit? Try it in a few different places and see if you can get it sounding better. If not, then you can tuck it back into the closet and not have to wonder.

Good idea to add some bracing, it takes up so little volume it can't hurt, and probably made the cabinet noticeably stiffer.


----------

